

Who's the Google engineering genius behind ultrasonic pairing? - andrewstuart
http://fourlightyears.blogspot.com/2014/12/whos-genius-behind-ultrasonic-pairing.html

======
andor
Whoever wrote this doesn't have the slightest clue about security... and
indoor GPS precision.

Also, something as simple as pairing two _local_ devices should not depend on
an internet connection.

~~~
andrewstuart
OK let's hear the security analysis.

